# BBSP a different perspective



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Here's Jill's shots from yesterday's rain outing. She really enjoyed the gators.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Good work -- I like the second one best I suppose. I do not know why I like the gator shots so much.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Good job JB! I like the water ripple and drop on the bird.. 
What's RB thinking, getting down low on the ground like that?? He's gonna become a gator snack!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*That's what I need, a tripod!*

I'm glad you put that one in there Rusty. I am going to get my battery charger, and I'll look at the tripods too.

I like the Ibis also, with the drop of water. The alligator ones are cool as well, I like the way they are coming up through the green mossy stuff on top of the water.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Nice shots ... 

I definitely need a tripod too, Liz ... only been on my list 3 years. LOL


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Great pictures Mrs. Brown. The last one scared me :biggrin:! I'm curious, how many pictures do you take on your outings to get the 4 or 5 super ones that ya'll post here?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Very good question....*



Pod said:


> Great pictures Mrs. Brown. The last one scared me :biggrin:! I'm curious, how many pictures do you take on your outings to get the 4 or 5 super ones that ya'll post here?


unfortunately there are too many variables to give one answer. There are trips where the lighting and shot selection makes every one a winner, but that's not the norm. There are also bracket shots that are deleted immediately if the exposure is wrong. I"d say (and this is a guess) that 25% of my shots are ugly, 40% are fair but I don't like them, 25% are pretty good and 10% make me think I actually have a knack for this stuff.

Some shots are much more difficult than others to "get right". The bullfrog was a good example. I shot it nine different ways - none of them worked so I used the best of the bunch. If all of your shots turned out then you're (IMHO) probably missing opportunities because you're only shooting ideal situations. Part of the fun of photography is pushing the envelope.

As far as volume my BBSP trips are about 2.5-3 hours long and I bring back about 40-50 frames. P.S> I answered because Jill doesn't officially post here...yet.


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

All these shots from Brazos Bend make me want to get out there more and get better with my new camera. After being there this weekend I think it's certainly gator season....


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Sweet*

Looks like they were a little more active Sunday. Great shot!!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

toyotapilot said:


> All these shots from Brazos Bend make me want to get out there more and get better with my new camera. After being there this weekend I think it's certainly gator season....


Nice shot!


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

Sunday I actually saw one move, so they were more active. Almost all of the were sunning (well, it was coudy) with their mouths open and a bit more alert, so I got some great shots. i wonder if this isn't something to do with breeding season too. I saw a few very large gators with groups of smaller ones around them. Time to research the life and times of gators....


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Which model Manfrotto tripod/head is that? 

I just got the 161MK2, don't know what the American serial is for it, behemoth for shooting "walking on water" panoramas over swimming pools. They do make great tripods no doubt. 

Pelican, they've always got some good ones on Ebay. Take a look at Manfrotto's website for their full product line, then hunt on eBay for the one you are looking for. Don't forget the head is a separate piece from the leg structure.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I'll cast another warm fuzzy towards bogen/manfrotto. They may cost a little more, but you will only have to buy once. I bought 3-4 el cheapos until I purchased my manfrotto. The el cheapos either were not tall enough, didnt pan smoothly, or were cumbersome to operate.. of course, an el cheapo is better than no pod.

I have the manfrotto 3001N, with the 3030 pan head. All good components.. (however the head will not support extremely big glass, like a 12lb 400mm prime)

bogen/manfrotto is on the left. The sunpak I will only use if my life depended on it (or I have to have a 2nd camera), and the mini pod is used by my wife's little sony v1 camera. (it wont support my bigger cam.)


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Here's the link for mine...*

It was purchased from B&H as a Christmas gift. It is big and heavy, but I need that for our CO trip where it's usually very windy and for my big glass if it ever gets here. The ball head takes some getting used to and I've had some level horizon issues I've never had before, but overall I've been please with it.

I never had a tripod failure until last year and then I broke two during trips. I'm hoping this puts and end to that.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=details&Q=&sku=319558&is=REG&addedTroughType=categoryNavigation


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Nice shots guys!


----------

